# cleaning dried blobs off fleece



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I've gotten little bits of this or that on the fleece pullovers I wear for every day. Most likely from food/food preparation, and didn't notice to sponge immediately. They didn't come off with a washing in the machine. I haven't put them in the dryer. If I scrape at them, the fleece will lift away. Any sucesses you've had cleaning this sort of thing? Thanks, Sue


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

*Sue* - I have the same problem, and like you, I usually don't notice it until... after. I also did the scraping thing, and took off the fleece. I did try Zout, with some success, but not much. Eh, I guess now I've just resolved myself to the blobs being there forever. I wish I had an answer, but I do feel your pain! Hey, it adds character, right?

Just like when I get the stray embers from the campfires that immediately eat a tiny hole in the fleece... Grrr.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, so far my strategy is to use two as "housecoats"  , and to keep a bib apron MUCH closer to the stove & sink so I remember to put one on. This way at least my entire collection of about 6 won't be yucky, and nothing that's decent to wear to the store or such. When the two get completely nasty, I think I'll stitch 'em all up like a little quilt for beagle beds. She's always wanting to sleep in or on the laundry or any shirts or socks that land on the floor, anyway. Maybe somebody else has a clue. We can always hope. :angel: 
Sue


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Ooh - **Thanks** for the apron reminder. I always forget. DH laughs at all the flour handprints on my fleece (like you, the ubiquitous fleece pullover is a staple in my wardrobe!) when I make bread and pizza dough!


----------

